# Anyone know the ICD-10 code for Nonunion right first MTP fusion?



## jhofler (Apr 19, 2017)

Anyone know the ICD-10 code for Nonunion right first MTP fusion?  Thanks.


----------



## AlanPechacek (Apr 25, 2017)

This is in the Code Set M96:  Intra-operative and Post-procedural complications and disorders of the musculoskeletal system, NEC.  Specifically, it is M96.0:  Pseudarthrosis after fusion or arthrodesis.

Respectfully submitted, Alan Pechacek, M.D.
icd10orthocoder.com


----------



## jhofler (Apr 26, 2017)

*Thank you!*

Thank you!


----------

